# Summit County today



## Thomas Tomcik (Apr 27, 2020)

Still a little early in my area. Lots of Half Free


----------



## Mjv (Apr 24, 2020)

Hoping this weekend bring them out. Have only been able to find a handful on outings so far. Did find several varieties though. 




Thomas Tomcik said:


> Still a little early in my area. Lots of Half Free
> View attachment 31446
> View attachment 31448


----------

